# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Word not charting values properly

## kcoop007

Good morning,

I am trying to imbed a basic line chart in a word document. Number units in the X axis and dollar amount in the Y axis. I have the values input in the spreadsheet connected and the values are being represented correctly on the line data points. But they are being charted inaccurately. For example, the "Conelog" data points that are numerically higher than the "Straumann" data points are being plotted below the "Straumann" data points on the Y axis. Please help.

Screen Shot 2022-09-22 at 3.29.38 PM.png

Screen Shot 2022-09-22 at 3.29.23 PM.png

----------


## MrShorty

What chart type are you using? As near as I can tell from your pictures, the Conelog data (series 1) is plotted where you would expect it, and the Straumann series (series 2) is plotted Straumann values above the Conelog data -- behavior consistent with a stacked line chart. Verify that you are using a regular line chart and not a stacked line chart.

----------

